# Plastics that are okay for aquariums?



## HMlairy (Jan 22, 2011)

Hey just a quick one,

I need a bigger platform for my frogs to sit on in their aquarium because they will soon be too much for their current terracotta pot and was thinking of going DIY and making them a plastic platform for them to sit on.

My question is, is there any plastic I should/shouldn't use? I'm worried that some plastics may be unsuitable and release toxins in the water or something if submerged partially.

Thanks!


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I would buy something made for an aquatic habitat with fish/amphibians to ensure it will be safe. Many "plastics" do leech substances. Or make something from wood or rock. What I used to do with frogs was have a good sized piece of aquarium wood at one end so it stuck out of the water with a decent-sized area. Moss will grow on this, and be quite natural.


----------



## mikejp67 (Mar 31, 2012)

HMlairy said:


> Hey just a quick one,
> 
> I need a bigger platform for my frogs to sit on in their aquarium because they will soon be too much for their current terracotta pot and was thinking of going DIY and making them a plastic platform for them to sit on.
> 
> ...


There are hundreds if not thousands of compounded plastics used today. The plastic itself wont harm your fish, its to additives that are compounded into it. Things like glass fibers, mineral, flame retardants, colorants, release, silicone, formaldehyde(my personal favorite)...and the list goes on. I worked in the industry for 25 yrs and my lungs are trashed from the gases released during processing. 
Styrene which is what is used a lot for filters and other aquarium components is highly toxic. Its ok until its heated and it will release gases. Ever notice that "new car smell"? and "New carpet smell"? That is styrene gases still being released and will for upwards of 3 months after processing.Styrene gas is deadly.
Polypropylene and polyethylene is safe.
PVC airline tubing is safe as long as its not heated, if it is its deadly. PVC is nasty stuff and the gases eat steel faster than saltwater. 
As Byron stated, use aquarium products only if your not sure. And if you open the box and it smells like fresh plastic...its releasing gasses.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

Any plastic used for food containers would be fine, so there are countless choices for a DIY frog platform.


----------

